# Parents Not Sitting On Babies Anymore



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys my babies are about 11 days old now and they are doing very good. I just had two questions. Is it normal for them to stop sitting on the babies after 11 days? Will they feed them still or will the babies feed themselves now because they are walking around?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I believe the parents will continue feeding the babies with seed that they put in their babies mouths because they are out of pigeon milk at this time. The will feed them less often now but will continue to care for them..Just keep an eye on the situation. They also will sit on the babies less but at night time the mama bird will and it depends on the temperature but they will be back to sit on them some for now the babies are becoming to get more fuss on them and feathers are being to grow on them so they need a little less sitting on. The parents are this stage might even mate again...c.hert


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

c.hert said:


> I believe the parents will continue feeding the babies with seed that they put in their babies mouths because they are out of pigeon milk at this time. The will feed them less often now but will continue to care for them..Just keep an eye on the situation. They also will sit on the babies less but at night time the mama bird will and it depends on the temperature but they will be back to sit on them some for now the babies are becoming to get more fuss on them and feathers are being to grow on them so they need a little less sitting on. The parents are this stage might even mate again...c.hert


I walked in on them feeding the babies a couple of minutes ago. I also saw something very strange on the male. He's a white capuchian and it looked like he had a reddish/brownish stain under his head on the breast area. I put bath water out and he went into it instantly. He cleaned himself but it's still there. What could it be?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Teh_Man875 said:


> I walked in on them feeding the babies a couple of minutes ago. I also saw something very strange on the male. He's a white capuchian and it looked like he had a reddish/brownish stain under his head on the breast area. I put bath water out and he went into it instantly. He cleaned himself but it's still there. What could it be?


do you offer red pigeon grit?


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> do you offer red pigeon grit?


Yes I do. I actually just bought some new grit from the store today. I bought some with charcoal, granite grit, and oyster shells. It's for parakeets but I I just want to know if I can use it with my birds. Also they laid more eggs and their nest is on the floor. Can I move the nest and eggs to the nesting box? And will they still sit on the eggs?

I also have a good story for you guys. I went to the pet store down the street from me today, where I got the grit, called Creatures Creatures Creatures. I absolutely disgust this place because of the way they take care of their pets. So I saw a lonely 5-6 month old dove. I'm going to buy him tomorrow. He looked so cute and I don't want him to be there alone. He looked so lonely and sad.

Edit:
Ingredients of the new grit:
Granite Grit
Oyster Shell
Calcium Carbonate
Dicalcium Phosphate
Salt
Charcoal
Mineral Oil
Orange Oil
Zinc Oxide
Manganous Oxide
Ferrous Carbonate
Copper Oxide
Calcium Iodate
Cobalt Carbonate
Allergen information: Manufactured in a facility that processes peanuts and other tree nuts.

Should I be concerned about this new grit? It's called Kaytee Forti Diet Pro Health, Hi-Cal Grit Supplement, Small Birds.

The link to it is http://www.kaytee.com/products/fortidiet-pro-health-hical-grit-small-birds.php


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

are they racers?
my baby racers are about 11 days also. 
the parents aren't sitting on them any more. they will be fine its not winter anymore.
the parents are going to mate again and will lay soon.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> are they racers?
> my baby racers are about 11 days also.
> the parents aren't sitting on them any more. they will be fine its not winter anymore.
> the parents are going to mate again and will lay soon.


No. They are capuchins. And they are doing perfectly fine. I just want to know if that grit is ok and if that stain under my males head is normal.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Teh_Man875 said:


> No. They are capuchins. And they are doing perfectly fine. I just want to know if that grit is ok and if that stain under my males head is normal.


Stain under the male's head - not normal. I guess he would have messed with the red grit and thats how the stain came from. He must have also fed some to the young ones so the liquid must have stained, more chance since its a capuchine. To be on the safe side, catch him and inspect to make sure that there are no wounds.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Stain under the male's head - not normal. I guess he would have messed with the red grit and thats how the stain came from. He must have also fed some to the young ones so the liquid must have stained, more chance since its a capuchine. To be on the safe side, catch him and inspect to make sure that there are no wounds.


I just did. He has no wounds. I just put permethrine powder on them and didn't see any so he should be fine. So how about that grit?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As far as the parents being off the babies, at about this age sometimes the parents will start another nest. The Mom will stay on the new nest for the most part, and Dad feeds the baby. If she has gone to another box, then often Dad will stay in the nest box with the baby at night. At least I have had that. And as far as the stain, a couple of my white birds have gotten stained like that from feeding the babies. It looks lousy, but that's all it was. Sometimes they are kind of sloppy when they feed.

You're right about Creatures Creatures Creatures. Awful dirty place, and not great with their animals. Was it a dove, or a pigeon that they had. How much did they want for it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just called them. They said they had mourning Doves. White ones, and the regular color. $24.99. I didn't know they had white mourning Doves. Not a great idea to put them in with your pigeons though, as the pigeons may hurt the doves.

They're often nesting in my yard. I think they're sweet little birds. Too bad they have them.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice but I have a serious problem. I put my homers into the old loft with my capuchins and now my old capuchin is fighting with my white male for dominance. The female had a nest on the floor and now shes not sitting on it anymore. Should I discard of the eggs? My step father had also said that if my old capuchin becomes dominant he will kill my babies and break any eggs my mated pair will lay. What should I do? I can't remove the white one from the loft because he's the dad of 16 day old babies and I don't have anywhere to move the brown one to unless he stayed in the outdoor aviary 24/7 and I don't want to do that. Any suggestions?

@Jay3
Yes, I am disgusted by the way they take care of their birds. They are in 1'x1' boxes in a glass room. I don't know if they even have any grit. And I still want to buy the doves but I don't want my birds hurting them.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They'll probably work it out, and he wouldn't neccesarily kill the other babies. If I have a couple of birds that are REALLY going at it, sometimes what I will do is to lock up one while I'm not there, then when I get home, let him out and see what happens. The next day I lock up the other one. Was it a homer on the floor, or a capuchin? If they have abandoned the eggs, I'd just discard them for now. Maybe you will have to lock the capuchin up for now, where the homer has the babies. Then after the babies are weaned, whoever seems to be keeping it going the most, I'd remove him for a week or so. Put him in a cage in the house if you can, where he won't see or hear the other birds. Then after that time, try bringing him back in and see what happens. Sometimes, this quiets things down.Let us know what you do, and how it turns out.

As far as that pet shop, they really don't care about their animals. They're idiots. Too bad.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> They'll probably work it out, and he wouldn't neccesarily kill the other babies. If I have a couple of birds that are REALLY going at it, sometimes what I will do is to lock up one while I'm not there, then when I get home, let him out and see what happens. The next day I lock up the other one. Was it a homer on the floor, or a capuchin? If they have abandoned the eggs, I'd just discard them for now. Maybe you will have to lock the capuchin up for now, where the homer has the babies. Then after the babies are weaned, whoever seems to be keeping it going the most, I'd remove him for a week or so. Put him in a cage in the house if you can, where he won't see or hear the other birds. Then after that time, try bringing him back in and see what happens. Sometimes, this quiets things down.Let us know what you do, and how it turns out.
> 
> As far as that pet shop, they really don't care about their animals. They're idiots. Too bad.


It was my two capuchians fighting. The two males. The female capuchian was sitting on the floor with the eggs. The babies are 18 years old now and I will take pictures of them today. They are doing great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Teh_Man875 said:


> It was my two capuchians fighting. The two males. The female capuchian was sitting on the floor with the eggs. The babies are 18 years old now and I will take pictures of them today. They are doing great.


that is good they are doing great, the reason I aksed about the grit is because I have white birds and they get stained on the upper breast from the red grit. I would not let anyone hatch babies on the floor. the ones on the floor will see the whole floor as theirs and try to defend it, so there will be no peace in the loft. if your going to breed birds there should be enough nest boxes or more nest boxes than birds. and only pairs in there as lone birds or unmated ones can cause problems. a way to get them off the floor and into the nest box is to take up the nest and eggs and then when they start to nest and mate again lock them in a nest box with a nest bowl and food and water, lock them in there till they seem to be sitting and cooing over the nest bowl and then you can let them out, then put some horse hay or pine needles on the floor and let them build a nest.


----------

